# Was habt ihr noch für "GT Schätze" im Keller



## GT-Hinterland (11. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
was für "Schätze" von GT habt Ihr noch im Keller liegen, die nichtmehr oder noch nie Aufgebaut waren? 
Bei mir liegt noch ein neuer GT Zaskar Race Rahmen von 2001 im Keller! Leider in L!!! Ist aber zu schade um Ihn zu verkaufen
Bin gespannt was bei Euch noch in der Schatzkammer liegt!!!


----------



## salzbrezel (11. Februar 2007)

Mannometer, das hast du den schönsten GT-Rahmen aller Zeiten im Keller liegen...
Ich könnte nicht ruhig schlafen, weil ich die ganze Zeit überlegen würde, wie ich ihn aufbauen könnte. Wenn du ihn doch mal verkaufen willst, ich kann noch einen dritten dieser Art vertragen.

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (11. Februar 2007)

Echt schade, dass so etwas schönes nur Staubfänger im Keller ist.

Meld Dich, wenn Du Dich trennen willst!!!!


----------



## GT-Hinterland (11. Februar 2007)

Keine Sorge, der Rahmen ist vor dem Staub gut geschützt! 
Vieleicht baue ich den Rahmen ja dochnoch auf! Aber im moment fahre ich eine Rahmennr. kleiner!!! Leider


----------



## salzbrezel (11. Februar 2007)

Wie bist zu zu diesem Teil gekommen?
Ich habe meinen ersten von einem Freund Ã¼bernommen, der Rahmen hat ca. 50000km runter. Den zweiten habe ich in sehr gutem Zustand im letzten Jahr fÃ¼r 130â¬(!) auf eBay gekauft, das war ein GlÃ¼ck. Ich war von Anfang an von diesem Rad fasziniert, die Farbgebung ist einfach super. Die Form sowiso!!!
Ich werde sehr oft auf das Radel angesprochen, es ist einfach auffÃ¤llig.

Als kleine AufbauÃ¼berredung:
Hier ist mein Schickes (wollte es auch im Wettbewerb prÃ¤senstieren):





Und hier mein Dreckiges:


----------



## GT-Hinterland (11. Februar 2007)

Ich habe den Rahmen 2003 bei Ebay gekauft. Der Arme Kerl der den Rahmen verkauft hat, mußte den Rahmen wegen Nachwuchs verkaufen!!!
Hat sich nicht gerne von dem Teil getrennt!!! Mein Glück


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (12. Februar 2007)

Hm, unaufgebaute GT's hab ich fast noch ein ganzes Dutzend in der Pipeline. Wenn's hier aber nur um Rahmen geht die noch gar nie aufgebaut waren, so wären das bei mir

- Zaskar 14.5 Ball Burnished 1996
- Kid's Zaskar 20"
- XRC 1000 i-Drive, oder wie hiess dieses Carbon i-drive schon wieder?
- Lobo in ball burnished
- Lobo in weiss

Solche die schon mal aufgebaut waren und auf einen Neuaufbau warten gibt's natürlich auch:

- Xizang 1996
- Zaskar 1991
- i-drive 1.0 2002
- DHi team 2001
- DHi race 2003

Und zuguter letzt die 24 schon aufgebauten GT's, die könnt ihr bei Interesse in meiner Galerie be-aug-apfeln


----------



## GT-Hinterland (12. Februar 2007)

Geiles GT Avalanche von 1991 
Will ich haben!!!! Bekomme ich aber nicht!


----------



## Asiafighter (12. Februar 2007)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Geiles GT Avalanche von 1991
> Will ich haben!!!! Bekomme ich aber nicht!



In welcher Größe würdest denn den *GT TEAM AVALANCHE* Rahmen suchen ?

Also laut Deinem ersten Post nicht in L


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Februar 2007)

HI

Schlummern tun momentan 2 LTS-2 Rahmen - wobei einer verkauft wird - einmal in BB und einer in Blau eloxal .
Ein Avalanche Al von MItte der 90er in M - muss noch abgebeitzt und lackiert werden - Zustand vom Lack ist miserabel
Ein Karakoram - Anfang 90er - grau-weiße Schlieren Lackierung

Bilder hab ich nur von den LTS-Rahmen zur Hand


----------



## kingmoe (12. Februar 2007)

Zaskar, LTS, Richter 8.0, Bravado, von fast schrottreif bis Neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laxerone (12. Februar 2007)

RTS-1 (NOS)
BB Zaskar '92 (NOS)
Türkis Zaskar '93
LTS '96

keine zeit


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Februar 2007)

karakoram  knallrot das teil  
lts bb (leider zu gross)  
sts  
und hoffentlich bald ein tequesta 


und wer noch ein 16er xizang,von seinem keller in meinen keller,gegen bezahlung,verfrachten möchte bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## Janikulus (12. Februar 2007)

hier meine Keller Schätze:

- ein STS Lobo: dauert wohl noch bis zum Aufbau...




- ein LTS Thermoplast: noch Aufbau dieses Jahr wenn es zeitlich reicht




- und ein wunderschöner Zaskar LE Rahmen in rot eloxiert: der wird dieses Jahr aufgebaut!!!


----------



## redsandow (13. Februar 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> hier meine Keller Schätze:
> 
> - ein STS Lobo: dauert wohl noch bis zum Aufbau...
> 
> ...


----------



## GT-Man (13. Februar 2007)

Also wenn ich den Thread wörtlich nehmen muss, dann würde ich sagen, dass alle meine Schätze im Keller liegen. Die einen liegen mal länger, die andern kürzer herum (aufgebaut, halb aufgebaut, "nackt", Hinterbau-amputiert, ...). Halt eine unendliche Geschichte. Am ehesten "rumliegend" z.Zt.: RTS-2, Avalanche LE, 91er Zaskar, STS XCR 2000, Lobo 1000 Alu, Lobo STS.


----------



## Kruko (13. Februar 2007)

Aus diesem Keller möchte ich gar nicht raus 

Ist und bleibt ein genialer Anblick  

Wenn Du so weiter machst, kannst Du bald Eintritt nehmen.

1. GT-Museum Deutschlands


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. Februar 2007)

bald liegt (hoffentlich) das hier in der werkstatt:





aber lange liegen wird er da nicht


----------



## 2fast4you (16. Februar 2007)

@ GT-Man

Ohh man Ich komme dich mal besuchen  Das ist ja wie im ..... mir fehlen die worte...


----------



## masterkiller (10. September 2007)

gt tequesta von 1989!

fotos folgen


----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2007)

Was soll ich machen?
Habe noch ein Zaskar von 91 und ein Zaskar LE (leider gebrochen, aber wieder geschweisst) aufbauen oder weggeben .......
Bin hin und her gerissen ...... 
Arrgggghhhhh


----------



## Deleted61137 (12. September 2007)

Den '91er aufbauen und das LE an die Wand hängen !!!


----------



## toncoc (12. September 2007)

seit sonntag in meinem keller:
92er timberline - nix besonderes, aber die lackierung 










und derzeit:






ich arbeite dran


----------



## Prinz72 (16. September 2007)

In meinem Keller steht noch ein schönes 92er Zaskar,  im ballburnished-Finish, mit der guten U-Brake, komplette XT mit Daumenhebeln, nachgerüstete XTR-HR-Nabe mit 8-fach-Kranz, Syncros-Vorbau (nachgerüstet) und der guten Stahl-Starrgabel von GT. Geputzt sieht es aus wie neu, bin wenig damit gefahren (so ca. 3000km insgesamt). 

Bilder folgen

Prinz


----------



## Don_Buddi (17. September 2007)

Hi,
sorry das ich dich so unkonventionell anquatsche. Bin erst seit heute Mitglied und gerade über den Thread gestollpert. Haste deinen LTS Rahmen schon Los? Oder willste noch einen Loswerden?
Viele Grüße (Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen bei so vielen schönen Bikes)
Don


----------



## jedinightmare (26. September 2007)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> Hm, unaufgebaute GT's hab ich fast noch ein ganzes Dutzend in der Pipeline. Wenn's hier aber nur um Rahmen geht die noch gar nie aufgebaut waren, so wären das bei mir
> 
> - Zaskar 14.5 Ball Burnished 1996
> - Kid's Zaskar 20"
> ...



Moin, würdest Du Dich von dem 14,5er trennen??


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. September 2007)

Und vom Kid's Zaskar auch gleich noch?!? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (26. September 2007)

Don_Buddi schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry das ich dich so unkonventionell anquatsche. Bin erst seit heute Mitglied und gerade über den Thread gestollpert. Haste deinen LTS Rahmen schon Los? Oder willste noch einen Loswerden?
> Viele Grüße (Wasser im Mund zusammenlaufen bei so vielen schönen Bikes)
> Don




gehört zwar nicht hierher,aber haste bilder von deinem boulder?


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (26. September 2007)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> Moin, würdest Du Dich von dem 14,5er trennen??



Nein, die Herren, da muss ich Euch enttäuschen, den Kinderzaskar geb ich nicht mehr her, weil ich den seinerzeit sauteuer erstanden habe und den 14.5" Zaskar nicht, weil ich so einen selbst jahrelang gesucht hatte. Beide sind übrigens nagelneu und waren noch nie aufgebaut. Ich lade Euch aber gerne zu einem Rundgang druch eine meiner Garagen ein:






















Mehr Bilder hat's in meiner Galerie. Viel Spass!


----------



## Manni1599 (26. September 2007)

*DAAAAGGGGIIIII*, nu kuck doch mal,

*DER* ist ja noch viiieeel verückter als ich............   

PS. Ich sehe kein Klappbett in der Garage


----------



## mountymaus (26. September 2007)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> Nein, die Herren, da muss ich Euch enttäuschen, den Kinderzaskar geb ich nicht mehr her, weil ich den seinerzeit sauteuer erstanden habe und den 14.5" Zaskar nicht, weil ich so einen selbst jahrelang gesucht hatte. Beide sind übrigens nagelneu und waren noch nie aufgebaut.




Und was ist mit den Damen???  
Würdest Du den 14,5" Zaskar an eine abgeben????


----------



## Janikulus (26. September 2007)

...ich bin gerade von meinem Bürostuhl gefallen...


----------



## Don_Buddi (26. September 2007)

Ui Ui Ui,
da würd ich glatt einziehen.  
Respekt


----------



## hoeckle (26. September 2007)

Ich seh da aber was, daß da offensichtlich nicht hingehört....!!!


----------



## mzaskar (26. September 2007)

@ zaskar Freak

Hast du eine gute Methode einen GT Zaskar (ball burnished) wieder blank zu bekommen, ohne den Zaskar Schriftzug am unterrohr zu beschädigen?? 

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Bastieeeh (26. September 2007)

Wo, sagtest du, steht deine Garage noch gleich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (26. September 2007)

Manni lass uns nach Zürich fahren um Volker zu besuchen. Am besten mit einem LKW und einer Bolzenschere 

Wenn ich das so sehe, wird es so langsam Zeit, dass ich meinen Mieter kündige 

Na wenigstens hat der Berliner Keller Konkurrenz bekommen


----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2007)

Es gibt einen (GT-)Gott, und er nennt sich Zaskar-Freak. Seine Garage sei unsere Kirche 

Irre, irre, öhm, irre, nee, echt irre )

Möchtest Du das weisse Lobo nicht in gute Hände abgeben? 

Ich komm auch in Deine Kirche, und bitte die anderen GTs persönlich um Vergebung


----------



## GT-Man (26. September 2007)

Zum Glück gibt´s noch andere Verrückte! Sehr geil!!


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (26. September 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Manni lass uns nach Zürich fahren um Volker zu besuchen. Am besten mit einem LKW und einer Bolzenschere
> 
> Wenn ich das so sehe, wird es so langsam Zeit, dass ich meinen Mieter kündige
> 
> Na wenigstens hat der Berliner Keller Konkurrenz bekommen



Na ja, Besuch ist eigentlich immer willkommen, und gegen Besucher mit Bolzenscheren ist auch ganz gut vorgesorgt. Schaut mal im letzten Foto genau an die Decke  

Ich warte eigentlich noch auf Kommentare zum Rahmen links neben dem GT Logo...

Aber im Ernst, wenn jemand mal in der Nähe ist und vorbeikommen möchte, PM genügt!

N.B: Für alle die mich für verrückt halten: Ihr könnt es ruhig tun und vielleicht habt Ihr auch recht. Denn ich sag's ja ungern, aber der Inhalt dieser Garage ist nicht mal die Hälfte von meinem Bike-Bestand


----------



## Davidbelize (26. September 2007)

na alles schön und gut,aber das ist doch eine garage und kein keller !


----------



## alf2 (26. September 2007)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> Ich lade Euch aber gerne zu einem Rundgang druch eine meiner Garagen ein:



Ich muss sagen, dass ich beeindruckt bin, Hut ab! 

Was hängt da eigentlich links neben der GT Leuchtreklame?
Ist das ein Force oder Sanction Prototyp?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Man (26. September 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> na alles schön und gut,aber das ist doch eine garage und kein keller !



Aber immerhin mit Überwachungskamera.  Alles wunderschöne Rahmen, auch der schon erwähnte Sternchen-Prototyp-Fully-Rahmen. Wie heißen nochmal diese neuen Modelle?  
Wenn ich diese Fotos meiner Freundin zeige, habe auch ich ein Alibi zum Weitersammeln.


----------



## versus (26. September 2007)

*arrrrgh... wahnsinn ! *    und das quasi in der nachbarschaft !

kannst du einem neu-zürcher mal grob erklären wo das zürcher oberland ist (keine sorge, ich habe keinen bolzenschneider ;-)
vielleicht komme ich auf einer meiner rr-ausfahrten echt mal bei dir vorbei. angemeldet, versteht sich


----------



## Janikulus (26. September 2007)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> Ich warte eigentlich noch auf Kommentare zum Rahmen links neben dem GT Logo...



die Geschichte zu dem Rahmen würde mich schon sehr interessieren!


----------



## alf2 (26. September 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> die Geschichte zu dem Rahmen würde mich schon sehr interessieren!



Ich seh gerade erst, dass GT Freak sogar darauf hingewiesen hat.
Ich kenne auf alle Fälle Fotos, wo Hans Rey mit so einem Ding posiert.

So, und jetzt spann uns nicht länger auf die Folter.


----------



## jedinightmare (26. September 2007)

Hoppla, na da habe ich ja was losgetreten mit der Frage nach dem 14,5er... Sollte meine Frau mich irgendwann rauswerfen, ziehe ich in Deine Garage ein! Aber um zum Thema zurückzukommen: Wer hat den noch irgendwo einen 14,5-Zoll-Rahmen, den er nicht mehr braucht und den er für einen fairen Preis abgibt? 16 ist für meine Göttergattim zu groß.


----------



## Stemmel (26. September 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *DAAAAGGGGIIIII*, nu kuck doch mal,
> 
> *DER* ist ja noch viiieeel verückter als ich............
> 
> PS. Ich sehe kein Klappbett in der Garage



Aber diese Sammlung befindet sich wenigstens in einer gesicherten Garage   und nicht im dritten Zimmer einer Mietwohnung im zweiten Stock! (Sorry, das Zimmer heißt ja seit gestern *GT-Home*! ) 

Daggi


----------



## Stemmel (26. September 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> *DAAAAGGGGIIIII*, nu kuck doch mal,
> 
> *DER* ist ja noch viiieeel verückter als ich............
> 
> PS. Ich sehe kein Klappbett in der Garage



Aber diese Sammlung befindet sich wenigstens in einer gesicherten Garage   und nicht im dritten Zimmer einer Mietwohnung im zweiten Stock! (Sorry, das Zimmer heißt ja seit gestern *GT-Home*! Und bei uns befindet sich auch ein Gästebett neben den Rädern...  ) 

Daggi


----------



## kingmoe (26. September 2007)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Aber diese Sammlung befindet sich wenigstens in einer gesicherten Garage   und nicht im dritten Zimmer einer Mietwohnung im zweiten Stock! (Sorry, das Zimmer heißt ja seit gestern *GT-Home*! Und bei uns befindet sich auch ein Gästebett neben den Rädern...  )
> 
> Daggi



Sollte ich hier mal rausfliegen, weil immer mehr Räder im Keller, auf dem Dachboden und an der Wand nicht mehr soooo gut ankommen: Jetzt weiß ich, wo ich Obdach finde


----------



## Kint (26. September 2007)

nachdem bedarf an 14,5ern zu bestehen scheint weise ich nochmal auf diesen post hin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4055060&postcount=2415


----------



## Zaskar-Freak (26. September 2007)

So, nachdem nun alle mal durch meine Garage durchgelaufen sind, der Boden wieder gewischt und die Bikes entsabbert sind kann ich da mal etwas Red und Antwort stehen:

@montymaus: Nein, in unserem Land herrscht strikte Gleichberechtigung! Das Bike wird also auch nicht an Damen veräussert  Wobei ich mit dem 14.5" Zaskar selbst etwas im Clinch stehe. Eigentlich wollte ich einen haben zum etwas Tricksen, aber der neue Rahmen ist dazu natürlich zu schade. Jetzt hängt er halt an der Wand und zum fahren hab ich immer noch keinen...

@mzaskar: Du kannst mal bei mir vorbeikommen, hast ja eh nicht weit. Dann gibt's einen Lehrgang. Für die Rohre verwende ich nevr-dull, in den Ecken und Ritzen wird ein Wattestäbchen auf den Dremel aufgespannt und das wird mit S100 Motorradpolitur bestrichen. Bei den Decals das Gleiche.

@TigersClaw: Nein, das weisse Lobo ist ebenfalls nicht zu haben! Es könnte aber sein, dass ich das mal aufbaue, denn ich habe hier noch zwei neue ungebrauchte Shimano Airlines liegen. Aber nach dem Aufbau käme es gleich wieder an die Wand... Trotzdem, Dein Vergleich mit der Kirche ehrt mich sehr  

@alf2: Bingo, der Kandidat erhält einen Gratis-Eintritt ins GT-Museum. Es ist ein Prototyp vom Force 2008. Und mit dem Hans Rey hast Du ebenfalls recht, es ist das Bike welches er an der Medienpräsentation im Juni in Engelberg fuhr. Für alle die an der Eurobike waren: Auf dem Poster welches es in der Autogrammstunde verteilte fuhr er ebenfalls dieses Bike. Ich weiss, dass jetzt Einwände kommen werden, aber es ist trotzdem so  

@versus: Ja wir sollten uns mal Treffen! Ist ja wirklich keine Distanz. Ich wohne etwas oberhalb von Rapperswil, ein Katzensprung von Zürich. Schick mir halt mal ne PM

@Janikulis: siehe oben

@GT-Man: Mein Gott, bin ich froh, dass es wenigstens noch einen Menschen auf dieser Welt gibt, der ähnlich krank ist wie ich! Mal im Enrst: Hut ab vor Deiner Sammlung, da kann ich wohl in den meisten Punkten nicht mithalten. Aber grüss Deine Freundin von mir und richte Ihr aus, dass ich daran arbeite  

An alle die hier einziehen wollen: Ich könnte es arrangieren, die Garage nebenan ist noch frei. Aber beeilt Euch bitte, sonst miete ich die noch dazu und fülle sie ebenfalls mit Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (26. September 2007)

Zaskar-Freak schrieb:


> @alf2: Bingo, der Kandidat erhält einen Gratis-Eintritt ins GT-Museum. Es ist ein Prototyp vom Force 2008. Und mit dem Hans Rey hast Du ebenfalls recht, es ist das Bike welches er an der Medienpräsentation im Juni in Engelberg fuhr. Für alle die an der Eurobike waren: Auf dem Poster welches es in der Autogrammstunde verteilte fuhr er ebenfalls dieses Bike. Ich weiss, dass jetzt Einwände kommen werden, aber es ist trotzdem so



 das ist mal ein Sammlerstück! Glückwunsch




hier der thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=283389

Willst du es aufbauen??


----------



## Michael_K (29. September 2007)

Servus zusammen!
Habe im Keller auch noch ein GT stehen - ein Avalanche müßte von 1996 sein (als Schüler war das Zaskar unerreichbar, da mußte es so eins sein!) - seit einem Jahr nicht aufgebaut. Die Elastomere in der Mach 5 SX sind durch und der Kurbelabzieher an den LX-Kurbeln ist auf einer Seite ausgerissen, die Kettenblätter waren mal runter sind aber noch vollständig erhalten; von 94 stammen die guten alten Ritchey-Bremshebel. Der Rahmen ist für seine 11 Jahre noch genial!


----------



## cleiende (29. September 2007)

@zaskar-freak
Oh Mann, das toppt fast Alles. Gut daß ich den Post erst jetzt gelesen habe.
Grundgütiger........



...was ein Glück dass ich keine Garage habe.
Kannst ja nächstes Jahr mit versus zum "Kindergeburtstag" anreisen.


----------



## GT-Man (26. Oktober 2007)

Habe mal meine GT-Garderobe endlich mal ordentlich aufgehangen:


----------



## Kruko (26. Oktober 2007)

Supi,

aber ein paar fehlen noch


----------



## cleiende (26. Oktober 2007)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Habe mal meine GT-Garderobe endlich mal ordentlich aufgehangen:



Werden die auch ordentlich durchgeschwitzt?


----------



## Kint (26. Oktober 2007)

habe keinen keller (bzw nur nen feuchten)


----------



## GT-Man (26. Oktober 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Werden die auch ordentlich durchgeschwitzt?


Zur Zeit bin ich meistens mit dem Kestrel unterwegs. Da will ich kein Schindluder betreiben, das Trikot sollte ja schließlich zum Untersatz passen.


----------



## sansibar (31. Oktober 2007)

Ist zwar nicht meins, aber lecker ist's schon 

siehe da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alf2 (31. Oktober 2007)

Was ist das für eine Gabel????

Sieht aus wie die Originalgabel umgebaut auf Headshock


----------



## sansibar (31. Oktober 2007)

Müsste so um die 1992 gewesen sein, Browning hiess der Mann oder die Gabel. Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege. Kann nicht sagen ob es eine Prototyp-Gabel war oder nicht.


----------



## Kruko (31. Oktober 2007)

sansibar schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht meins, aber lecker ist's schon
> 
> siehe da



Das Foto erinnert mich sehr stark an Kingmoe sein Fotoalbum. Da ist ein identisches Bild drin.


----------



## Davidbelize (31. Oktober 2007)

wenn ich mich recht entsinne stammt das bild aus einer e.....auktion.
ging glaube ich recht günstig weg das teil.  

bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher.
das bild ist mir auf jeden fall bekannt.


----------



## oldman (31. Oktober 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wenn ich mich recht entsinne stammt das bild aus einer e.....auktion.
> ging glaube ich recht günstig weg das teil.
> 
> bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher.
> das bild ist mir auf jeden fall bekannt.



wo immer das bild herkommt, ist mir wurscht! aber ich will ein psyclone und ich will es baldmöglichst!
habe fertisch


----------



## Kruko (31. Oktober 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> wo immer das bild herkommt, ist mir wurscht! aber ich will ein psyclone und ich will es baldmöglichst!
> habe fertisch



Kann ich gar nicht verstehen 

Nee im Ernst. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deiner Suche. Auf das es nicht so *teuer* wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (31. Oktober 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> wo immer das bild herkommt, ist mir wurscht! aber ich will ein psyclone und ich will es baldmöglichst!
> habe fertisch





nee das rote will ich........


----------



## alf2 (31. Oktober 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das Foto erinnert mich sehr stark an Kingmoe sein Fotoalbum. Da ist ein identisches Bild drin.



Ich glaube, dass es hier her stammt:
http://www.bmxmuseum.com/bikes/gt_bicycles/226

Ausserdem glaube ich, dass es sich nicht um ein 94er, sondern um ein 92er Modell handelt. Gabel, Vorbau, Decals und Aufschrift sprechen dafür.


----------



## Kint (1. November 2007)

das foto stammt von eileen yelverton. ehefrau von forest yelverton "right hand man " von richard long. der hatte sich wohl seinerzeit ein paar rahmen zur seite gelegt , unter anderem meinen 91er xizang mit steel end ( habe ihn vonm eileen) und diesen psyclone mit der gabel ( browning stimmt). war wohl ein prototyp der so nie in serie ging. genaueres wusste eileen aber nicht mehr. nachdem wohl diverse anfragen nicht fruchteten hat sie die rahmen bei ebay vertickt, der gezeigte kostete so um die 500 â¬ komplett wenn ich mich recht erinnere. die rahmen waren alle nos. mehr infos im mal wieder was ganz rares faden. seeehr selten so... achja und moe hat das foto auch im album.


----------



## wrlcrew (14. November 2007)

*!!!!GT LTS 1 von 1996!!!!*

muss mich leider davon trennen, bei interesse melden - bilder in meinen pics
verkaufe aber nur den rahmen, incl. XT umwerfer, XTR schaltwerk (das schicke in anthrazit) und dem originaldämpfer von FOX (alps, in sehr gutem zustand).

werde alles ende der woche bei ebay reinstellen - better be quick


----------



## kingmoe (14. November 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> das foto stammt von eileen yelverton. ehefrau von forest yelverton "right hand man " von richard long. der hatte sich wohl seinerzeit ein paar rahmen zur seite gelegt , unter anderem meinen 91er xizang mit steel end ( habe ihn vonm eileen) und diesen psyclone mit der gabel ( browning stimmt). war wohl ein prototyp der so nie in serie ging. genaueres wusste eileen aber nicht mehr. nachdem wohl diverse anfragen nicht fruchteten hat sie die rahmen bei ebay vertickt, der gezeigte kostete so um die 500  komplett wenn ich mich recht erinnere. die rahmen waren alle nos. mehr infos im mal wieder was ganz rares faden. seeehr selten so... achja und moe hat das foto auch im album.




Ach du hast den Stahl-HB-Xizang dann gekauft. Ich bzw. Marco hatten mit der Dame länger über deinen Rahmen und das rote Psyclone-Set inkl. Gabel verhandelt. Fehlen am Xizang nicht Zuganschläge?!
Auf jeden Fall war uns am Ende ihr Preis und insbesondere die Versandkosten zu hoch, die hat da echt etwas zu dick aufgetragen...


----------



## Kint (14. November 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Ach du hast den Stahl-HB-Xizang dann gekauft. Ich bzw. Marco hatten mit der Dame länger über deinen Rahmen und das rote Psyclone-Set inkl. Gabel verhandelt. Fehlen am Xizang nicht Zuganschläge?!
> Auf jeden Fall war uns am Ende ihr Preis und insbesondere die Versandkosten zu hoch, die hat da echt etwas zu dick aufgetragen...



naja wir hatten das thema ja schon mal - klar zuganschläge fehlen. vielleicht hat da auch jemand sispeed vorweggenommen weiss nicht. bei mir war sie korrekt und ich erinnere mich das wir darüber redeten dem psyclone mit der browning gabel.


----------

